# Trainer suggestions for Owen Sound Ontario and area?



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Any suggestions or people you may know doing training in the owen sound and area? We are currently with a praising trainer and have done a couple 1 on 1 classes for $40 an hour but they are really expensive. There is one more trainer in the are who is half the price but he does more semi harsh corrections and I don't think I want to go the harsh corrections way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

go back to your original thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...elp-18-month-old-gsd-still-not-bonding-3.html

I did provide a link to a trainer . 

Here is an active training club http://www.greybrucekennelclub.com/

Here is Victoria county training club in the Lindsay area
About VCKC

by the way both Flint and Strike were Carmspack dogs.

There is a Ring trainer in Kirkfield - my friend Esa Rasimus 
About VCKC

if all else fails I can ask one of the k9 handlers in Port Elgin , but that is a last resort . He won't be training , but he may know of some good trainers in the area .


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Melanie MacLachlen in Collingwood. Specializes in GSD's - knows the breed inside and out. Runs classes year round.

K9 Companions for Life. 705-888-7343

Don't waste your time with the other local "trainers" that bait the dog for good behaviour with treats. Doesn't work for dogs with high drive.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Here is Companions For Life's website - Collingwood Dog Trainer:

companionsforlife.ca

I highly recommend calling and not emailing.


----------

